

StackOverflow is down - tapan_pandita
http://www.isup.me/stackoverflow.com

======
KyleBrandt
Testing failing over to secondary datacenter (New York to Oregon) for the
first time. So a little bit rocky.
[http://blog.serverfault.com/2012/10/11/working-towards-
failu...](http://blog.serverfault.com/2012/10/11/working-towards-failure-
testing-this-weekend/)

